# Fish for my classroom



## Guest (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm usually over on Dog Chat, but thought I'd pop in here for a bit of advice.

I'd like to get a fish tank for my classroom, but don't have much of a clue about fish 

What would I need to purchase, apart from a tank and some fish? I'm thinking just a small tank with a couple of fish, nothing major!

Also, how often do tanks need to be cleaned?

And lastly, how long could I leave them for if I got one of those self-feeding blocks of food? I.e. would they be ok for a week by themselves during holidays? I'd be popping into school during short holidays anyway, and during the summer holidays I'd take them home.

Any and all advice appreciated!


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

hey there 

If i may, i shall address your second question first.

Fish can usually survive quite happily for several weeks without food. sometimes, not feeding them for several days can be quite healthy for them (gives their digestive systems a rest). I would certainly not use those holiday fish block things. more trouble than they are worth, ive heard many horror stories of them not dissolving at all, or causing heavy pollution. most people agree they are a bad idea. if your away for 2 weeks or less, id just leave them to it, if longer, then you will need to stop by to feed them occasionally.

as for what you need, then the basics are obviously tank and fish. the size of tank disctates generally what sort of fish you can have. for a goldfish or two, you would need a tank at least 50L in volume (for a single goldie), but if size is an issue, then smaller tanks can be suitable for other fish. danios and mountain minnows make excellent choices for small (25L and up) unheated aquariums. Getting a heater and going tropical would give you a much broader range of options for fish, and they are no more difficult than coldwater (just need the extra heater). so it really depends on what fish you want as to what else you need. tank and filter are the most obious essentially, obviously you will need decor and food as well. water conditioner and testing kit (drip test, not dip stick test) should also be seen as essential. lighting is often nice to have, though not essential, as fish dont really need it (its only there so you can see the fish)

maybe go to a local pet shop and have a look around at what fish they have to get some idea of what you would like to keep before deciding on tank size and whether you need a heater 

also, make sure you research on fishless cycling before you set your aquarium up! better to research now lest you run into problems later on 

edit: missed the cleaning question. cleaning can depend on types of fish and size/stock of tank. But in general, id say change 25% of the water every week, along with a wipe of the front glass and a syphon of the gravel


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

If you just want a small tank and would be happy with just one fish, a good choice would be a betta (Siamese fighting fish). They need to be on their own as they're very territorial, but they're colourful and have great personalities, so would be fun for the kids to feed etc! A 30l tank or thereabouts (with heater and filter) would be fine for a betta.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks both  I went into a pet shop yesterday to have a look and I'll probably go for a smaller tank, just for space. I like the idea of a betta. I'll definitely do some more research into it


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

If you do go for a betta, make sure you get a heater with a heater guard (or buy a guard seperately) as they can burn themselves otherwise (they tend to wrap themselves around things! Also, real or silk plants for decor, and nothing with any sharp edges, as they can damage their fins quite easily.

For any tropical fish, you'll also need a tank thermometer, as the heater thermostats aren't always that accurate  Good luck and don't be afraid to ask plenty of questions! And as Fishyfins said, please read up on fishless cycling, as many aquatic shops don't give very good advice about setting up the tank!


----------



## Tropical Fish Delivered (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi, you will need a Filter which will need maturing, a light (optional but a must if you wish to have live plants) a heater if you are keeping tropical fish or the location of the tank leads to temp fluctuations. As for cleaning if it has a low stocking level then once every 2-3 weeks siphon the gravel with a gravel cleaner, rinse the filter media with tank water and change around 15% of the water. This is once the tank has been fully cycled.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Thanks both  I went into a pet shop yesterday to have a look and I'll probably go for a smaller tank, just for space. I like the idea of a betta. I'll definitely do some more research into it


I`d get a few guppies. They are busy, colourful, hardy and breed non stop so you will have lots of babies darting around the tank.  You can also add other species if you wish.


----------

